# A few poudriere questions



## mefizto (Aug 7, 2022)

Greetings all,

I would like to install poudriere(8), so I have been reviewing the man-page and different installation and configuration descriptions, but I am still uncertain about several issues.

1.  poudriere(8) will be building packages for servers and workstations (same RELEASE), so there will be different options set for the servers, _e.g.,_ without X11 support, and different ones for the workstations. But there will be some packages common for both.  Does one need two jails; two repositories? 

2. Most of the installations descriptions suggest using web-server for the packages repository distribution?  Can one mount the data-set containing the repository onto the target machine and install form there?  What are the merits/demerits of each option?

3.  What happens when package options change; will poudriere(8) issue a warning?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## getopt (Aug 7, 2022)

1. For different use of port options have a look at option `-z setname`. But unfortunately Poudriere then builds "common" ports twice. Not very efficient: energy and time consuming.

2. You can use the file:// scheme instead of http:// in your Pkg configuration on the building host.

3. Poudriere is aware of changed port options. A more notice than warning is issued. If you are aware of changed port options you need to run `poudriere options` before the bulk run for avoiding rebuilding ports if new options do not fit your needs.


----------



## mefizto (Aug 7, 2022)

Hi getopt,

thank you for the reply, which is clear regarding 2 and 3.



getopt said:


> For different use of port options have a look at option `-z setname`. But unfortunately Poudriere then builds "common" ports twice. Not very efficient: energy and time consuming.



I discovered `-z set` in poudriere-bulk(8) which looked promising in the first paragraph of poudriere(8), _cf._:


> *CUSTOMIZATION*
> For bulk building,    you can    customize binary packages produced by
> *poudriere* by changing build options port by port, and you can also    spec-
> ify building directives in    a make.conf file.


indicating a _per port _setting and thus not building the "common" ports twice.  But the rest of the section is over my head at this point.

Is the `-z setname` a different option?  How would you advise the I deal with the issue?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## getopt (Aug 7, 2022)

mefizto said:


> Is the `-z setname` a different option?


No. I just wrote it my way for indicating it is just a name. I should have stayed with the docs.

You probably need to experiment at least once with using a set. You will learn fast if that suits your needs. 

Another way is separating by using different bulk_files. Just give it a try and learn fast.

While I use Poudriere for a long time now, I'm still not satisfied with the efficiency of Poudriere because it rebuilds everything on changes regardless if you need that. I was told that Poudriere needs to work this way but regarding the use of resources in terms of time and energy Poudriere is not smart enough, IMO.


----------



## mefizto (Aug 7, 2022)

Hi getopt,

no worries, I just did not want to chase a non-existing option. 

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## getopt (Aug 11, 2022)

getopt said:


> 3. Poudriere is aware of changed port options. A more notice than warning is issued.


You need to set in poudriere.conf:

```
CHECK_CHANGED_OPTIONS=verbose
```


----------

